# Left rear wheel has more positive toe than right?



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

Was looking at my busted axle boot underneath the car yesterday and noticed my left rear wheel seems to have more positive toe than the right. I had all 4 wheels aligned about 4-5 months ago.

Is this unusual? The ride is quiet, smooth and the camber looks about the same but the toe difference is noticeable. To me anyway.


----------

